# The Adventures of Trevor's Heroes (FR)



## Sound of Azure (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi all. I guess this is both an exercise in nostalgia, as well as a way to practice my fiction. This is an account of a campaign I played in from December 2002 through to August 2003 with my old gaming group in Queensland, Australia (shout out to Ian, my old DM!). The game finished not long after I moved to work on the Great Barrier Reef off the coast, which I thought was rather sad (since I wanted to see what plot hooks would finish up).

I hope you’ll indulge me a little and post a comment or two, and maybe a tip or two to improve my writing style.

The first chapter (chapter zero) will consist of the pre-game set up and the lead up to the first adventure. Most importantly, it will detail how the diverse group managed to get together.

So, I give you: 

*The Adventures of Trevor’s Heroes  * 


*Chapter Zero, Part 1: A Roster of Heroes*

This chronicle will detail the exploits of the adventuring band known as “Trevor’s Heroes”, hailing originally from the City of Caravans, Scornubel.

They are:

**Trevor Brightblade:* Human Fighter 1/ Ranger 2. (NPC) An experienced caravan guard, he has decided to form his own mercenary company in order to better provide for his wife and young son.

**Dunmar of Clan Stonebeard:* Dwarf Fighter 1. Warrior Aspirant of the Order of Stonelords. He is on a holy quest to acquire sacred loam to gain full membership in the Order. He wields warhammer in battle.

**Linel Whisperstep:* Half-Drow Rogue 1. Self-trained in the arts of deception, avoidance and secrecy, Linel conceals her heritage- that of the hated Dark Elves. She’s at home in the dark more than she likes at times, but looks to adventure in order to gain acceptance from a largely hostile world.

**Raven:* Thayvian Human Necromancer 1. Transported across Faerun by a freak magical effect, and temporarily free from the clutches of her Master, Raven wonders what powerful artefacts might be found in the dungeons of the West. Dark of moods, but pale of skin, Raven provokes strong reactions from many, but also possesses a frightening intellect and cold logic.

**Tolinar of Clan Stonebeard:* Dwarf Fighter 1. Brave and strong, the Elder of the Stonebeard brothers seeks to protect his Clan from all dangers. When his brother told him his intention to quest for sacred loam, Tolinar pledged to protect his younger brother with his life. He aims to join the dwarven Order of Defenders.

**Valanthe Drummond:* Half-wild elven Cleric 1 of Kelemvor. The grim priestess is on a pilgrimage to seek the true meaning of death, dedicating herself to travel with those who purposefully put themselves in danger, and saving those who are not meant for her Master’s judgement. She is the enemy of Undead beings everywhere.

**Xerox:* Half-Elven Monk 1 of the Order of the Lightning Fist: Always able to see the bright side, Xerox brightens the room in any company. Not hard, with his vibrant red and yellow fighting constume. He is well trained in the arts of stealth and unarmed fighting however, and is supremely confident in his abilities

**Zenith Winterdell:* Halfling Rogue 1. A courier working between the diverse settlements of the Western Heartlands, Zenith travels with her dog, Aster delivering messages. She conceals much about herself with her brash attitude, and is very good at holding a grudge.

*Next:* Chapter Zero, Part 2: Trevor Brightblade


----------



## Sound of Azure (Aug 4, 2006)

*Chapter Zero, Part 2: Trevor Brightblade*

*Chapter Zero, Part 2: Trevor Brightblade*

Trevor stepped out into the sunlight and stretched his arms out above his head. The warm rays of the sun fell across him as he stretched out the kinks in his back. 

“Well,” he said softly under his breath, “that’s all I can do now. I just have to wait, and they’ll come. Well, I hope so.” A smile came to his face. Or I’m ruined. He thought, a bit more quietly.

“Is that any way for a leader to act, hmmm?” A thin reedy voice came from behind him.

“Ah, father O’Reilly, I didn’t realise you were coming out.” Trevor smiled to his friend. Father O’Reilly had been Trevor’s mentor for a number of years, even overseeing his wedding six years ago.

“Well, we all need a bit of fresh air every now and again. Plus, I think Lathander would appreciate us enjoying his splendour for a little while, yes?” Father O’Reilly smiled as he walked and stood next to Trevor. “I’ve received correspondence from the church of Kelemvor, stating they have sent an acolyte who is very interested in your proposal.”

“That’s one less worry, at least.”

“Yes,” said Father O’Reilly, “She should arrive within the next three days.” 

“Good.” Trevor smiled, running his hand across his closely cropped brown hair and enjoying the westerly breeze, blowing away the smell of horses and men temporarily.

Father O’Reilly turned to return inside. “Well friend, I’ve got a lot to do, as I’m sure you do also. You should go home and see your wife while you still can, make sure everything’s in order.”

“Must I?” Trevor sighs. “Sometimes I think Alesha wants me gone on this journey.”

O’Reilly pauses for a moment. “I’m sure she just wants best for young Jonah, that’s all. You’ve always provided well for them both. This is a good opportunity for you both, not to mention it would make her father happy.”

Trevor mulls it over for a moment, then nods, smiling. “Wise as always, my friend. What would I do without you? Good morrow.”

“Aye, son. Lathander be with you.” 

With that, Trevor begins to make his way home, his boots kicking up a fine cloud of dust in the streets of Scornubel.


----------

